

Poll: How many unread email do you have? - dropshopsa

Over 10 000,
5000 -&#62; 9999,
2000 -&#62; 4999,
1000 -&#62; 2999,
500 -&#62; 999,
100 -&#62; 499,
50 -&#62; 99,
1 -&#62; 49,
0 - I read all emails as they arrive
======
lisperforlife
I just joined the inbox zero club last week. Feels so good. I still have about
10000 unread mails in my personal account though. Most of them are from the
mailing lists that I forgot to unsubscribe from.

------
katherinehague
1 unread email right now, but 150 new conversations in the past 24 hours. I
basically spend my days on email. I couldn't imagine how I'd cope without
inbox zero.

------
mooism2
Unread in my inbox --- 0

In my inbox but read --- 156

Unread but filtered out of my inbox --- lots (don't know a quick way to get
gmail to tell me)

~~~
RyanGWU82
The query "is:unread -in:inbox" will find all the unread email that's filtered
out of your inbox. It might not answer this question though -- Gmail may still
report the total as "hundreds" or "thousands".

~~~
mooism2
I have thousands. Maybe I should unsub from haskell-cafe.

------
ColinWright
Why don't you make this a proper poll?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

------
TMK
0 unread emails if my spam box does not count.

------
gcmalloc
50 -> 99

